# Tetra's that live with piranhas



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

What are a few tetra's that live with piranhas in the wild. Name a Few.Thanks


----------



## crazy (Jan 6, 2006)

kkk 
Cardinal tetras
buenos aires tetras
dainios and giant danios
bleeding heart tetras
and red eye tetras 
Ihave all these in my tank right now so yah give it ry tell me how it goes for u


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> crazy Posted Yesterday, 05:55 PM
> kkk
> Cardinal tetras
> buenos aires tetras
> ...


Giant danios are not found in the wild with piranhas or any other species for that matter, unless of course they are released there.

Cardinal tetras are blackwater fishes and few if any piranha species are found with them in the wild, unless its a public aquarium or your home fish tank.

As for the rest your list, yes those are found with piranhas along with several hundred or more species. Keep in mind, what is in your tank with a piranha will eventually become lunch.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks, I have some neons currently with my big rhom, I want to try some bleeding heart tetras and cardinals


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

id ask the previous owner if he had success with dither fish. some rhoms wont put up with anything in their tank . like mine.. and others will.. like Grosse gurke's rhom


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Right now I have some tetras in there with him, they swim around,near, and right by him he doesn't mind.


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

bmpower007 said:


> Right now I have some tetras in there with him, they swim around,near, and right by him he doesn't mind.


My 7+" sanchezi doesnt bother with them <shrugs> she seems to start chasing them but loses interest because theyre fast.


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

I have succeeded with penguin tetras but not with cardinal and neons. (With rbp)


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Right now with my rhom I have 2 black fin tetras, 6 cory catfish, and about 15+ ghost shift. He doesn't bother any of the other fish and the other fish will swim around him and don't mind.


----------



## lippy (Jan 6, 2006)

i have tetra in with them rainbow tetras but they have been in there since i got the P's only 2 of them and they dont bother each other


----------



## yourhead (Jan 22, 2006)

My buddy accidently got some small tetra that almost looks like a baby P. It has a black mark on its side and it is fast as hell. It survived almost a month with 17 2" RBP. I'm amazed. I have no idea what it is but it snags little pieces of shrimp.

Regards,

B


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

lotsofish said:


> My buddy accidently got some small tetra that almost looks like a baby P. It has a black mark on its side and it is fast as hell. It survived almost a month with 17 2" RBP. I'm amazed. I have no idea what it is but it snags little pieces of shrimp.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> B


Black fin tetra?

I will now say after posting that I had 2 black fin tetras in my tank yesterday, I come home from work last night and now only one. I guess one got to close to my rhoms mouth.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

whatsthedeal said:


> Right now I have some tetras in there with him, they swim around,near, and right by him he doesn't mind.


My 7+" sanchezi doesnt bother with them <shrugs> she seems to start chasing them but loses interest because theyre fast.
[/quote]

My 5"er made short work of a dozen danios. There is 2/3 of one left (tailess wonder)...been in there for 2 weeks now. I have over 2 dozen serpae tetras (and 1 blackskirt) I got cheap in quarantine right now that will be moving in to his tank sometime next week. We'll see how long they last! Even ghost shrimp don't last long, and they have plenty of places to hide.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I have about 10 small tiger barbs in my tank for about 2 months now. It was 20 at first but only ten left.


----------



## srt4val (Dec 8, 2004)

giant danios work well, I tried neons but they all ended up as lunch


----------

